# The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (shallower and baffled from the factory)



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

As promised, I had a look at fitting the Audi 3.2 sump on the VR.
I've heard of people fitting the R32 sump, but that's pointless, as the mk4 R32 sump is the same as the 4motion one, and literally just an alloy version of the VR6 one.
The audi 3.2 one however (and the mk5 R32 I guess, don't know for sure) is shallower, and baffled from the factory.
Here goes.
Firstly, bear in mind this is a damaged sump. The plank who removed the engine from the A3 just dropped it, and smashed the sump to bits...cheers for that...
Here's the plastic baffle. well, half of it, the other bit was smashed off. It's normally bolted in.








sat next to the VR sump








































Early VR6 rubber gasket laid over it just to show the bolt pattern is identical.








You don't actually need a gasket as it's a machined surface, so just use a sealant.
VR depth on the back corner








compared to the 3.2 sump (allow an extra 5mm as this one is flattened)








and at the plug
















I offered it up to the engine, but as I feared, the vr6 oil pump is too long, so you need the 3.2 one (which is the same, but has a shorter pickup.
































note how the capacity is retained with this section at the back
























part numbers and prices to follow.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

Nice info! Part numbers would be awesome


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

Nice work !
FWIW, the Bentley manual shows the MK V R32 oil pan assembly with baffle looking, as far as I can tell, the same as the Audi 3.2 oil pan. The Bentley isn't very clear but it looks the same.


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (TechMeister)*

why would u put an aluminum oil pan on?.......


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

This would be awesome if it bolted up... no more oil starvation on the skid pad.
-m


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (subrosasix)*

read the thread doofus
it's shallower, and baffled.
and when bolted up is sits higher than the subframe.
if you're catching your subframe you have issue....


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

whats the height difference on the pickup?


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (life.love.regret)*

interesting


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

GREAT! I had been waiting for bildon to provide us w/ a solution, now i have a factory option!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (VR6225)*

that is awesome. my only concern is if the 3.2l pickup will in fact work and bolt right up to our motors? Part#'s coming i assume?


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Bookmarked. I can look up part numbers at work tomorrow.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BumblebVR6)*

Thanks to those getting part #s and prices.
And, OP, good thinkin'


----------



## GTI_VR6_98 (Jan 17, 2006)

bookmarked


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_VR6_98)*

this should be interesting to watch


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok, looked up the part numbers for the MK5 R32.
Pan - 022 103 601 R
Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E
The pump drive rod is the same number as 12/24V


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (BumblebVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumblebVR6* »_Ok, looked up the part numbers for the MK5 R32.
Pan - 022 103 601 R
Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E
The pump drive rod is the same number as 12/24V

Anyone dare to guess a price for this combonation?


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (Northren vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northren vr6* »_
Anyone dare to guess a price for this combonation? 

$484.39 list price including Texas state tax


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (BumblebVR6)*

Whats the state tax @? Thats not too bad actually. Considering the mk3 pan/pump is 130 ish and the oil pump iirc ~$200....


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (Northren vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northren vr6* »_Whats the state tax @? Thats not too bad actually. Considering the mk3 pan/pump is 130 ish and the oil pump iirc ~$200....

7 or 8%
edit: The pan is $226.25 and the pump is $221.22


_Modified by BumblebVR6 at 1:56 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

two things
one, what is the sensor on the alum pan for?
two, please get me a part number as i have that aluminum pan on my mk3 12v motor. or inform me...is the mk4 12v oil pan the same as the mk3 one, other than being aluminum?


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (-THROTTLE-)*

quite interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_one, what is the sensor on the alum pan for?

Oil temp sender.


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (MatadoR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MatadoR32* »_
Oil temp sender.









Actually an oil LEVEL sensor. Close. Just triggers the oil light if oil gets low.


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (BumblebVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumblebVR6* »_
Actually an oil LEVEL sensor. Close. Just triggers the oil light if oil gets low.

Yep, for those blond drivers


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (BumblebVR6)*

it's oil temp sensor. your oil light comes on where theres low oil pressure from another sensor/


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (subrosasix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subrosasix* »_it's oil temp sensor. your oil light comes on where theres low oil pressure from another sensor/

There is an oil PRESSURE sensor in the OFH. According to ETKA, the one in the pan is for oil LEVEL only. AFAIK.


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (BumblebVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumblebVR6* »_
There is an oil PRESSURE sensor in the OFH. According to ETKA, the one in the pan is for oil LEVEL only. AFAIK.

guess iam wrong oh well


----------



## Dj_Rasta_vw (Oct 4, 2006)

So will all this fit a mk3 12v jetta all i have to do is buy the oil pump the crank and the pump drive rod


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

we never got the 24v in 4 motion, just the R32, Is the R32 one the same as our mk4 12v one? because I looked at fitting one as we didn't get anything baffled or with a windage tray.
Can I just cut an old pump pickup shorter and weld it?


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (Dj_Rasta_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subrosasix* »_
guess iam wrong oh well 

No big deal, you tried.










_Quote, originally posted by *Dj_Rasta_vw* »_So will all this fit a mk3 12v jetta all i have to do is buy the oil pump the crank and the pump drive rod 

The crank? No. Who said anything about that.







I also wrote the pump drive rod is the same. You just need the pan and oil pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Dj_Rasta_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dj_Rasta_vw* »_So will all this fit a mk3 12v jetta all i have to do is buy the oil pump the crank and the pump drive rod 

Go ahead and try and let us know. you can be the first


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (BumblebVR6)*

I'd like to see better pics of that pump. It'd be nice to be able to mod a stock 12v pickup to work.


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

ill get some pics tomorrow. of the 2 oil pumps


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I'd like to see better pics of that pump. It'd be nice to be able to mod a stock 12v pickup to work.

Werd, it seems like the shorter pump/pickup would be a better mod for mk3/4 VRs that way if something does happen to the pan it won't take out the pump and pickup as this is made out of aluminum.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

Thanks Paul.
Im not sure if everyone gets it though, and correct me if im wrong, this isnt a mk4 aluminum pan. This is a pan from a mk5 r32 or a 3.2 TT.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Definitely not a Mk4 pan, I have a Mk4 R32 pan at my house and it's definitely much deeper and unbaffled just like a normal 24v.


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

pics coming real soon, lemme finish dinner.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (subrosasix)*

I have 1 of these oil pans that I ordered.Let me know if you need one:
















Part # is : 022-103-601-R
Price = $256US + shipping.


----------



## Dj_Rasta_vw (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Ajajajaj sorry i miss spelled that i ment the pan so i only need the pan the oil pump and the drive rod


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dj_Rasta_vw)*

my camera took a crap on me tonight but both oil pumps from the mk4 r32 and 12v vr6 are the same. it's possible that the oil pump that goes with this pan is totally different height wise no clue.


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (subrosasix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subrosasix* »_my camera took a crap on me tonight but both oil pumps from the mk4 r32 and 12v vr6 are the same. it's possible that the oil pump that goes with this pan is totally different height wise no clue.

Yea, just checked the part numbers for the R32/24V Jetta/GTI and the 12V VR6 and they are the same. The MK5 R32 and Audi 3.2 use different part number for the oil pump.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (BumblebVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumblebVR6* »_
7 or 8%
edit: The pan is $226.25 and the pump is $221.22

_Modified by BumblebVR6 at 1:56 PM 2-19-2008_

http://www.worldimpex.com
Pan is $214.94 and the pump is $210.16 .... plus shipping of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6225)*

group buy


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

have we determined yet whether or not the pump will fit a 12v? if so, pardon me for overlooking that detail


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Good find. I'm going to be mounting a vr6 into a weird application and might need a little extra clearance.







Hopefully this will help it out. I'll be watching.


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if im not mistaken theres a factory oil pump from another vw motor (not sure which one) that is short, that will fit the 12v. i found it in the shop one day, had no idea what it came off of but it fit perfectly and sat a bit higher then the broken one i pulled off.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (inopias)*

FYI: I've found the mk5 r32 pump & pan for less than $400.00


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (big bentley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big bentley* »_FYI: I've found the mk5 r32 pump & pan for less than $400.00

Do tell....


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (vr604)*

I got a new hookup at a dealership, so Im getting stuff at cost.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (big bentley)*

http://www.1stvwparts.com has the pump for $161.93. They have no price for the pan, but if you compare the 1stvwparts pump price with the earlier pump price, you'd expect the pan to cost a similar amount. That would put the combo at less than $350.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (VgRt6)*

dang even better!


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (big bentley)*

so back to the question? lol will the pump fit on the vr612v?


----------



## VR6ators (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (inopias)*

sooo, would it be possible to use my stock (12v VR6) pump with the baffled oilpan?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6ators)*

read the post! no.


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

good news.


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (eurotekms)*

so, is this one basically going to come down to someone actually trying to install the MKV R32/Audi 3.2 oil pump to a 12v VR. 
The suspense is killing me


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Dutchsider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutchsider* »_so, is this one basically going to come down to someone actually trying to install the MKV R32/Audi 3.2 oil pump to a 12v VR. 
The suspense is killing me

HAHAHA i know right. i need to figure this out soon im leaking oil as we speak.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (J-13)*

this is all good in theory.. but i know that pan will shatter after u hit it good once where the steel pan takes a beating...the shorter pickup would be sweet for the mk3 guys with the steel pan.. im to low to be hitting an aluminum pan


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_this is all good in theory.. but i know that pan will shatter after u hit it good once where the steel pan takes a beating...the shorter pickup would be sweet for the mk3 guys with the steel pan.. im to low to be hitting an aluminum pan

I think that the pan will sit higher than the subframe...
Add a skid plate for good measure and you are in pretty good shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6225)*

above the subframe....so sweet


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*

i think the answer is the mk5 pump and a shortened mk3 steel pan


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (SDKMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDKMF* »_i think the answer is the mk5 pump and a shortened mk3 steel pan

then you lose oil capacity...the aluminum pan is shorter but retains the oil capacity....also they are trying to use the aluminum one because of the baffles in it
its not only about going lower


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

This is also the same oil pan and pump as the 6 cylinder EOS. I have them both on order, should see them early next week! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_
then you lose oil capacity...the aluminum pan is shorter but retains the oil capacity....also they are trying to use the aluminum one because of the baffles in it
its not only about going lower


add an external oil cooler and you have your capacity back


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (SDKMF)*

could a bung be added to this for oil return on a VR6SC?


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (calder)*

to the cast pan? of course.....


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

sarcasm? not that familiar with this stuff


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (calder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calder* »_could a bung be added to this for oil return on a VR6SC?

You can just do what Kinetic does for their MK4 turbo kits. They have a return fitting that is threaded. You drill a hole in the pan large enough for the fitting to go through, and put a nut on the inside of the pan.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_This is also the same oil pan and pump as the 6 cylinder EOS. I have them both on order, should see them early next week! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do you know if the 6cyl eos has the same style pickup as the mk4 12v vr6? just shorter in length? basically bolt on? lol I know you said your gettin it soon but please let us know and take pictures. im very curious about doing this to my mk4, its leaking in the parking lot as we speak.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (J-13)*

Eos has the same oil pump as listed for the mk5 r32. I just recieved both parts, I dont have a stock mk3/4 oil pump to compare to but based on phatvr's pics, it does look shorter. 
I'll post pics tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_ 
I'll post pics tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll be looking forward to it


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm going to cut off some of the extra material and also wait until next month when i start the complete motor build to install the pan. Heres the pics of the pan and pump.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

_Modified by vr604 at 9:52 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

The new pump doesnt have the large bulbus thing just above the pickup ( i really dont know what to call it. Haha)


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_

















Cool pic
So what's the verdict. It looks like you've got everything installed. The sump apparently bolts right up


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_The new pump doesnt have the large bulbus thing just above the pickup ( i really dont know what to call it. Haha)









Hahaha watch that bulbus thing be the part that makes the mk4 motor churn. SWEET pics bro. now will that bolt right up is my next question? Im sure the pan will but will the pump?


----------



## GTI_VR6_98 (Jan 17, 2006)

what bout a MKIII???


----------



## leftme2002 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_VR6_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_VR6_98* »_what bout a MKIII???

Isn't the black oil pan in the first post from a MK3, looks like the pan on my '95.

Clayton


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (leftme2002)*

mk3 and mk4 vr6 engine longblocks are the same. I am installing this on a mk3 car. 
I know everybody wants to know if the pump will actually fit so I guess I will pull the pan off before I do my engine build so there are no more Q's as to if it does or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I dont see a problem why it wouldnt.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok so I got the pan on afterwork today.
The pan and pump both fit no problem, the only thing needed was the plastic tray to have a hole drilled in it so that the dipstick will go in.
A dry fit of the pan and installing the dipstick will make marks on the plastic so you know where exactly to drill it, other than that the install is a breeze. I did have to bend my P/S pipe a bit to clear the pan as well.
The pan does sit considerably higher.











































_Modified by vr604 at 2:39 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (vr604)*

werd man, way to be a pioneer. Any pigs of the pans height off the ground with the car dumped


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

so how much did this rig set you back?


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

is it sitting above the subframe?


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Dutchsider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutchsider* »_werd man, way to be a pioneer. Any pigs of the pans height off the ground with the car dumped

I didnt do this mod so that I can dump the car, I did for the performance benefit. 


_Quote, originally posted by *calder* »_is it sitting above the subframe?

Its sits a little bit lower on one side but I dont have the factory mounts in so my motor may sit a little lower


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vr604)*

Be sure to let us know what performance difference you find. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRSEX95 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

but what about the loss of oil from have less space will it cause the oil to be a lil hotter then it would be with a mk3 pan???


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

Thanks to phatvr6 for making this thread, I wouldnt have thought about this mod had I not seen it. I was going to get Bildon to make a pan for me. 
There wont be gains in hp, this mod is to keep the oil from sloshing around and splashing the crank. It also will help to prevent oil starvation in heavy cornering.
The engine doesnt lose any oil capacity, the pan is shallower but has more kick in the back to make up for it. check phatvr6' original phots and comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (VRSEX95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSEX95* »_but what about the loss of oil from have less space will it cause the oil to be a lil hotter then it would be with a mk3 pan???

If you're worried about your oil temp get an external oil cooler. A little more oil in a giant pool of hot oil isn't going to help/hurt cooling much. Do you have problems with your oil temp and if so how hot? you are running synthetic, right?
If anything I think this new pan would help cooling. Aluminum is an excellent heat sink material and those fins on the front of the pan probably do a lot for air cooling of the pan. Someone would have to do a back-to-back comparison of the two pans to see if they make a difference in temp -- but the difference won't matter. If you track the car and/or have a big turbo setup you probably should just bite the bullet and get an external oil cooler.

_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_Ok so I got the pan on afterwork today.
The pan and pump both fit no problem, the only thing needed was the plastic tray to have a hole drilled in it so that the dipstick will go in.
A dry fit of the pan and installing the dipstick will make marks on the plastic so you know where exactly to drill it, other than that the install is a breeze. I did have to bend my P/S pipe a bit to clear the pan as well.
The pan does sit considerably higher.


Nice work!!!! I'm so stoked on this because I've had oil starvation problems on my mk3. 
Step 2 : hook up the dorky sensor on the bottom to something or make a block-off plate.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Any MK4 R32 owners trying this?*

Awesome thread guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Anyone with a MK4 R32 doing this? * Am I correct in saying for a MK4 R32 you'd need the oil pump also, as the stock pump is too long for the shortened pan?
This is the only commercial option I've seen to get a baffled pan in the MK4 R32. Great news for those who track their Rs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by peace at 12:43 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Any MK4 R32 owners trying this? (peace)*

Hmmm. I'm really liking the looks of this. Prolly have to give this a shot on my new motor when the time comes. Thanks for finding this. Also nice to know about the oil starvation issue. I was unaware the VR had this problem.


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

looks like a valid option but if it still sits lower then the subframe then i guess slammed cars will still need skidplates.
This would crack the first time you hit it as its aluminum.


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (calder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calder* »_looks like a valid option but if it still sits lower then the subframe then i guess slammed cars will still need skidplates.
This would crack the first time you hit it as its aluminum.









Yeah, I don't intend to slam my car, but I still plan on building some type of skid plate. I just need to try to maintain enough airflow through the pan area to maximize the cooling characteristics of the aluminum.


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

aye, its a great addition to cars looking for a stock pan with baffles


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (calder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calder* »_looks like a valid option but if it still sits lower then the subframe then i guess slammed cars will still need skidplates.
This would crack the first time you hit it as its aluminum.









Would anyone be interested in a cast steel version of this pan? I've been toying with the idea of investment casting a pan with a thicker bottom that is impact resistant. Problem is, I'd need to make a bunch of them to really make it worth while.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (benny_mech)*

A steel version of this pan with baffles. The main part I think a lot of poeple are trying to get at is the baffles, not the raised up aspect of it.


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_
Would anyone be interested in a cast steel version of this pan? I've been toying with the idea of investment casting a pan with a thicker bottom that is impact resistant. Problem is, I'd need to make a bunch of them to really make it worth while. 

Any idea what the shock load is on the engine/trans when a skid plate bottoms out? I doubt you want to increase the damage to the engine/tranny with a boiler plate style oil pan. I'd offer that NOT bottoming the car out would be the preferred solution, unless of course people enjoy replacing their oil pans, engines, trannys, etc. on a regular basis.


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (raceware)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raceware* »_
Any idea what the shock load is on the engine/trans when a skid plate bottoms out? I doubt you want to increase the damage to the engine/tranny with a boiler plate style oil pan. I'd offer that NOT bottoming the car out would be the preferred solution, unless of course people enjoy replacing their oil pans, engines, trannys, etc. on a regular basis.









he is right, a friend of mine decided it would be a good idea to weld a plate to the bottom of his oil pan. he hit a man hole and completely destroyed the block. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
apparently i was a little buzzed up when i typed this.


_Modified by inopias at 10:59 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_A steel version of this pan with baffles. The main part I think a lot of poeple are trying to get at is the baffles, not the raised up aspect of it.

not necessarily, I know a couple of the posters in here and their interest is driven by the pan sitting up higher thus being able to lower your car more, plus the alum. pan + a skid would mean if you were to bottom out the car and smack the plate the pan is not going to bend and suffocate the pump.


----------



## SoLater'd (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_
not necessarily, I know a couple of the posters in here and their interest is driven by the pan sitting up higher thus being able to lower your car more, plus the alum. pan + a skid would mean if you were to bottom out the car and smack the plate the pan is not going to bend and suffocate the pump. 

The man speaks the truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (inopias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inopias* »_he is right, a friend of mine decided it would be a good idea to weld a plate to the bottom of his oil pan. he hit a man hold and completely detroyed the block. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Got any pictures of that? I've seen pictures of wasted oil pans before, but none that destroyed the block. Were the front and sides reinforced as well, or just the bottom? Where exactly did the block fail?
I have extra steel welded to the bottom of my pan currently. Reason being the stock pan was wearing through from multiple light impacts with the ground. There was no bending, just worn thin where the drain plug is (Mk3). My car is no where near as low as the vast majority of Mk3's on coilovers that I see.
The cast steel pan could be designed to be stronger than the stamped steel one on the bottom, but weaker than the block to prevent it from failing. Break away screws would be another option. Save the block and pan, replace the screws. 
If you've hung out in the 12v forum for any length of time, you know there are people who replace pans quite frequently.


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

*Jetta sump*

Found this interesting. Looked up a 02 Jetta VR oil pan and it shows a baffled pan. Oh, and what's up with the box like extension on the back of it








Right click and View Image to see full size.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Jetta sump (James 93SLC)*

That is a Toureg pan (trans adapter shown in the pic as well). It is a generic pic and does not apply to the Jetta/Golf VR6's.


----------



## James 93SLC (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Jetta sump (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_That is a Toureg pan (trans adapter shown in the pic as well). It is a generic pic and does not apply to the Jetta/Golf VR6's.

Guess they stuck the wrong image in ETKA then


----------



## vdubxedge (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Jetta sump (James 93SLC)*

Anyone know if this would work on my MK3 with a crank scraper???


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_
Got any pictures of that? I've seen pictures of wasted oil pans before, but none that destroyed the block. Were the front and sides reinforced as well, or just the bottom? Where exactly did the block fail?
I have extra steel welded to the bottom of my pan currently. Reason being the stock pan was wearing through from multiple light impacts with the ground. There was no bending, just worn thin where the drain plug is (Mk3). My car is no where near as low as the vast majority of Mk3's on coilovers that I see.
The cast steel pan could be designed to be stronger than the stamped steel one on the bottom, but weaker than the block to prevent it from failing. Break away screws would be another option. Save the block and pan, replace the screws. 
If you've hung out in the 12v forum for any length of time, you know there are people who replace pans quite frequently.










now that i think about it that block is probably still sitting behind the shop. 
i didnt see the pan, i just witnessed the block. there were fractures all over and the rear lower pieces of the block were snapped off. the man hole was sticking up about 2".
i really don't see break away screws as a solution, first of all what happens when those screws break off... the pump goes with it along with all the rest of your oil and fresh metal shavings..
i have an idea for a pan, i am going to try to fab it up this week. gogogadget green beer



















_Modified by inopias at 11:16 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (inopias)*

^ i'm gonna stab and say camo corrado?


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Jetta sump (vdubxedge)*

I would def use this oilpan only for the fact that it sits higher... My car is too low for daily driving, and my pan scrapes basically everywhere... my main concern is the hieght... This pan DOES in fact sit higher than the factory pan obviously in the front, but does it sit higher in the rear as well/ where the oil plug sits? 
IF anyone is interested i made another thread... there is a company out here that makes racing products for vw's called o34efi... im pretty good friends with one of the owners and he said if i can get 10 guys interested he'd make spacer plates for our motors to raise it up in the engine bay. thus getting more oilpan clearance... 
Im thinking if i ran this pan/pump combo... and raised my motor 1/2" i wouldnt run into anything hitting the oilpan unless a i run into a boulder of some sort. which ive seen done.
please respond in this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3740701
Pic of my car so you get the idea.


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*

its was on a mk3 jetta.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_
Got any pictures of that? I've seen pictures of wasted oil pans before, but none that destroyed the block. 

my old roomate managed it on his mk2 VR. shmucked a manhole cover at an unmarked construction site. basically hit the front of the pan as opposed to bottoming out. split the backside of the block from the pan to the IM shaft along the oil pump shaft.
it sucked for him but it was freakin cool to see the destruction when we were fixing the car!
to the OP and VR604: thanks for doing this work, looks great! i might hafta invest in this on my buildup (hafta get a new pan and pump anyways!).


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (boner)*

i coulda used this higher pan when the rock jumped out at my pan a few months ago


----------



## Mr. Mulberry (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (vrisk)*

If you ran different motor mounts with this setup I'm sure it would raise it enough to sit above the sub frame. I have hockey pucks as a front motor mount now with a mk3 steel pan and it sits almost equal to the sub frame or a little lower.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the researchers that found this out.


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_Eos has the same oil pump as listed for the mk5 r32. 
I'll post pics tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


if this not the same motor as in the Passat and Audi A3?


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (drhavoc)*

Any word on modified oil pumps so this will work on the MK3's?


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubxcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_Any word on modified oil pumps so this will work on the MK3's?


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_










^^ MKIII ^^


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (FlatlanderSJ)*

So what did you do to your oil pump to make it work?


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubxcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_So what did you do to your oil pump to make it work?

You run the 3.2 liter oil pump as well as the pan. You do not have to do anything to your existing oil pump except remove and replace it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Mulberry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Mulberry* »_If you ran different motor mounts with this setup I'm sure it would raise it enough to sit above the sub frame. I have hockey pucks as a front motor mount now with a mk3 steel pan and it sits almost equal to the sub frame or a little lower.


wont work with a corrado though


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*


_Quote, originally posted by *life.love.regret* »_
wont work with a corrado though









or mk2 vr swaps


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

so the 3.2 oil pan only applies to MK4s? In an mk2 or mk3 VR the oil pan is basically flush with the lip of the car, time to get a skid plate i guess.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (dossantos25)*

no. those guys are talking about motor mounts to raise the motor not working in corrados and mk2 swaps being as there is less room to go up.
the previously mentioned oil pan will work on a 12v vr6 but you need the audi 3.2 oil pickup to go along with it since both are shorter.


_Modified by ArpyArpad at 8:22 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

Confusion reigns in this thread. Awesome discovery! Ill probably get this setup when I rebuild my motor.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

It doesnt matter what chassis you have as long as its a 12V VR6! The peices bolt to the engine, not the car! 
If you read the thread carefully all the info is posted, part numbers and all.
I used a mk5 R32 oil pan AND pump. However yes, the Audi 3.2 oil pump is the same as well. NO, you cannot modify the factory 2.8 12v VR6 oil pump to make it work with this pan, I even posted pics to show the difference in the pumps 
This is what you need to do this upgrade on your 12V VR6 engine apart from drilling a new hole for the dipstick. 
Pan - 022 103 601 R
Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E




_Modified by vr604 at 10:52 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Jetta sump (J-13)*

please respond in this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3740701
Pic of my car so you get the idea.








[/QUOTE]
If you could get the back down an inch this car would be PERFECT...
Love you ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## southside (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_This is what you need to do this upgrade on your 12V VR6 engine apart from drilling a new hole for the dipstick. 

say what?


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (southside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *southside* »_say what?









Yes, a new hole is required for the dipstick to go through the plastic baffle. I made the pic a little more clear


_Modified by vr604 at 2:40 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vr604)*

so for the mk3/mk2 guys,why not just get baffles installed in your current pan? drilling a hole for the dipstic etc. Has anyone figured out what the total cost will be ?


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_so for the mk3/mk2 guys,why not just get baffles installed in your current pan? drilling a hole for the dipstic etc. Has anyone figured out what the total cost will be ?

Don't you work in a dealership ?


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (vr604)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (vr604)*

Question though...do you kow what diameter the drill bit is/was when the hole was drilled for the dipstick? 
I'm def intersted in this install (my baby is leaking oil right now) and this mod would be a great addition...Thanks!


_Modified by Jonesy95 at 4:43 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Jonesy95)*

A few questions: #1) will the crank scraper I have interfere with the windage tray at all? #2) Is it neccesary to use a gasket, or will sealant be fine?


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (vdubxcrew)*

I did a dry fit of the pan, put the dipstick in and let it hit the windage tray so I could see where the hole needed to be. I then took the tray out of the pan (the plastic unbolts) and used a 1/2" drill bit to drill it where it was scratched from the dipstick. 


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_A few questions: #1) will the crank scraper I have interfere with the windage tray at all? #2) Is it neccesary to use a gasket, or will sealant be fine?
 
I dont know if the crank scraper will interfere of not, sorry. A gasket is no longer needed, the pan gets glued on.


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (vr604)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (Jonesy95)*

Food for thought 

Shorten a steel oil pan to the same height as the R32, EOS, Audi, Oil pan. 
Run the Shorter Pump and a Oil Cooler to replace the lost capacity
you will have the same oil capacity and much cooler oil temps.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (drhavoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drhavoc* »_Food for thought 

Shorten a steel oil pan to the same height as the R32, EOS, Audi, Oil pan. 
Run the Shorter Pump and a Oil Cooler to replace the lost capacity
you will have the same oil capacity and much cooler oil temps.



i think the point is to be able to get a baffled oil pan...not really for any other reason...at least i dont see any other reason for it really...sure for lowered vehicles its a bonus but i think the baffles would be the greatest benefit...for someoone who tracks the car of course


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_
i think the point is to be able to get a baffled oil pan...not really for any other reason...at least i dont see any other reason for it really...sure for lowered vehicles its a bonus but i think the baffles would be the greatest benefit...for someoone who tracks the car of course


you can put baffels into the pan they are plastic after all 
for some of us that have dual function cars this could be a viable option 


_Modified by drhavoc at 12:19 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (inopias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inopias* »_now that i think about it that block is probably still sitting behind the shop. 
i didnt see the pan, i just witnessed the block. there were fractures all over and the rear lower pieces of the block were snapped off. the man hole was sticking up about 2".
i really don't see break away screws as a solution, first of all what happens when those screws break off... the pump goes with it along with all the rest of your oil and fresh metal shavings..
i have an idea for a pan, i am going to try to fab it up this week. gogogadget green beer <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://verruckt.com/vwvortex/icon/gnbeer.gif" BORDER="0">









True, you would lose the pump, along with your oil, but that's the same situation you'd be in with a shattered Aluminum pan. There ought to be more metal introduced via a broken pan than busted screws that stay in the block. 
In any case, I don't think you can get away from that type of impact without replacing parts. The only question is, which parts do you want to replace? 
I'd still like to see pictures of the broken block. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (drhavoc)*

*So I went searching under the 'ol girl for that leak and this what I found...*


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jonesy95)*

That's exactly what mine looked like, until I welded the extra steel on. I just drained the oil tonight, and there are fresh scrape marks on the welds. They're doing their job.


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (benny_mech)*

Yeah but my oil is leaking directly from the bolt. 1/4 of the bolt is scraped off and there is a dimple right above the bolt so I'm not sure if replacing the bolt will solve my problem...Might have to go the oilpan route. Gonna try the bolt first.


----------



## VR6ators (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (drhavoc)*

I'm sure it will take a little more than throwing some baffles into your oil pan... still i feel like for the 12v if you dont have problems scraping the oil pan, modifying your stock oil pan with baffles would be a much cheaper option... anyone know what bildon would charge for something like that?


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VR6ators)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ators* »_I'm sure it will take a little more than throwing some baffles into your oil pan... still i feel like for the 12v if you dont have problems scraping the oil pan, modifying your stock oil pan with baffles would be a much cheaper option... anyone know what bildon would charge for something like that?

Bildon can do a pan for about 1/2 the price or so, but it will be baffled only, no windage tray or the new oil pump.


----------



## VR6ators (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (vr604)*

is the new oil pump really that much of a benefit?
granted, an aluminum oil pan could benefit in the long run anyway...
my new strategy: test drive the new r32 and wreck it (the dealer's insurance has to pay for it), then follow it to a junk yard and get the oil pan and pump off of it.








sound good?


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Northren vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northren vr6* »_
Anyone dare to guess a price for this combonation? 

https://www.subarugenuineparts....html
Pan 165.62
Pump 161.93
plus S/H sounds like an interesting proposition to me.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Jonesy95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonesy95* »_*So I went searching under the 'ol girl for that leak and this what I found...*


























jonesy95 - not to threadjack, but here is a simple and cheap way like benny_mech and other have mentioned.








http://www.flipsidecustoms.com...shtml
http://www.flipsidecustoms.com
tell him Hil sent you.










_Modified by white_r!ce at 7:03 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## bootsmagee (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

that'll help keep your drain plug from halving, but if you're low as some of us are you'll still wreck your pump after a few good hits...any side-by-side pics of height difference between stock vr6 and r32 pans yet?


----------



## Jonesy95 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (bootsmagee)*

Check the first page of this thread


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jonesy95)*

my girlfriend wrecked 2 pans in about 6 months and i just bought new springs that sit higher in the front. maybe not as pretty, but i never want to do another oilpan on that car.







i may run this route for my coupe in the future if i run coilovers.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

I got 1 more pic from underneath that I didnt post. Looking from the back to the front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by vr604 at 4:15 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

so its not sitting under the subframe at all? thats great!


----------



## 2K_GLX (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (calder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calder* »_so its not sitting under the subframe at all? thats great!

That's what it looks like to me too.
Any idea if it would sit differently in a MKIV versus the MKIII pictured above (by vr604)?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (2K_GLX)*

Is it possible to run the new, shorter, mk5 oil pump, in an older stamped steel pan? Or does the pickup NEED to be at the exact bottom of the oil pan. Reason is that when a good hit through a skid plate mashes the pan up, that cracks the stock, longer pickup tube. this would give some more room, within the oil pan.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rxfx101 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

gotta run out and get this mod. still going to run a skid plate, but it will be easier to fab up since it seems that with the mk5 pan the skid plan can be closer to the subframe instead of going around the stock pan. now i just need to find a new fabricator since my local one closed up a year or two ago.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

the reason for the pickup being at the bottom of the pan is when in a turn the oil will go with the centrifugal force to the outside of the turn. On a VERY hard turn the oil can be completely away from the pump, which would leave the engine with not getting any oil ... BAD. Using a shorter pump in the deep pan will aggrevate the issue... which means that on a long interstate cloverleaf on/off ramp you could have problems... So it would be highly UNRECOMMENDED!


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

just ordered this setup, i will post some pics and let u guys know my results as well.


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*

the aluminum pan is not a good idea.. lemme show u why..They dont bend .. they shatter and explode.. yeah u might gain an inch or so in depth with the pan but its not gonna bend at all when u hit it.. i drive a 2.o that has a pan thats higher than the subframe and i still hit it.. 
I do think the r32 oilpump could be a good thing if u were to run like a plastic cup or something welded in the pan so it wont run dry







that will help


















_Modified by _pineapplegti_ at 11:52 PM 6-29-2008_


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

dam.. maybe i'll think twice about this now!


----------



## ihatecarinsurance (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (HYBRO VR6)*

bump anyone have any luck running this?


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (ihatecarinsurance)*

Did this ever happen?


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

i run this setup with no problems..


----------



## bradleyGT2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (calder)*

people with 12v vr's in their mk3's--why not run the r32 pump, with a shortened steel pan....







cut the pan in a straight line all around, and shorten it by a half inch or 3/4 or whatever. sounds like a much easier/cheaper way to do things as i am running it now with a 1/4 inch plate on the front mount raising it well above the subframe


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_It doesnt matter what chassis you have as long as its a 12V VR6! The peices bolt to the engine, not the car! 
If you read the thread carefully all the info is posted, part numbers and all.
I used a mk5 R32 oil pan AND pump. However yes, the Audi 3.2 oil pump is the same as well. NO, you cannot modify the factory 2.8 12v VR6 oil pump to make it work with this pan, I even posted pics to show the difference in the pumps 
This is what you need to do this upgrade on your 12V VR6 engine apart from drilling a new hole for the dipstick. 
Pan - 022 103 601 R
Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E
_Modified by vr604 at 10:52 PM 3-31-2008_

Just a thought here.
As the pan is shallower, is there a different reading on your stock dipstick, or does the "full" mark end up still matching?


----------



## der_Architekt (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (graeme86)*

Should be the same since both pans hold the same amount of oil. 



_Modified by der_Architekt at 11:40 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (bradleyGT2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradleyGT2* »_people with 12v vr's in their mk3's--why not run the r32 pump, with a shortened steel pan....







cut the pan in a straight line all around, and shorten it by a half inch or 3/4 or whatever. sounds like a much easier/cheaper way to do things as i am running it now with a 1/4 inch plate on the front mount raising it well above the subframe









you didnt think this through....now you have reduced capacity


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (phatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvr6* »_read the thread doofus
it's shallower, and baffled.
and when bolted up is sits higher than the subframe.
if you're catching your subframe you have issue....


to me it still doesnt justify the cost.
are there any other advantages besides it being 1 inch shorter?
i mean $500???
dont take me wrong, im not at all dissin anyone. inquiring minds want to know


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (-skidmarks-)*

you need the correct dipstick as well for this. all dipsticks are not the same length so your old dipstick wont tell you the right amount of oil that is in the pan. you can use your old tube, maybe but not necessarily. youd def need to check the distance the old stick and new stick have once you remove the tray. more than likely, the corresponding stick and tube will be the best match and the best way to ensure proper oil levels. also keep in mind oil should be measured once the car is warmed up so you have have the correct oil levels once oil is in the top end of the engine and thinned from heat. i only mention this because i didnt always know this factoid....
main point is the oil stick, its critical after you spend $400 for this "mod" spend the other $50 to complete the full "mod" so its all within factory specs.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoXinVR6 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (-skidmarks-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-skidmarks-* »_

to me it still doesnt justify the cost.
are there any other advantages besides it being 1 inch shorter?
i mean $500???
dont take me wrong, im not at all dissin anyone. inquiring minds want to know









For the guys lowered cars (and only want lowered looks), it helps because the pan isn't scraping on the ground and dripping oil. The trade off is one good smack would kill the pan. But, since nobody has mentioned it (or maybe I missed it) you could now run some sort of steel skidplate that won't dip below the subframe. That way the steel plate takes the beating and doesn't add to lowred issues like they would on a stock pan.
For the performance guys, it adds baffles that help keep oil around the pickup and keep the motor from being starved in hard corners. Which is a major advantage to anyone who can pull the kind of G's they'd need to starve the motor in a factory set up. They aren't quite as worried about pan destruction because I'm not sure there's many racing built, street driven VRs that pull that many G's anyway but, I may be mistaken.
For the street driven performance guys, it probably isn't honestly worth it. Those really interested in proven performance but still street drive their probably won't be low enough to be killing their pans like that.
Personally, the shorter pump and a shortened steel VR pan (maybe widened a bit more to the rear to keep capacity) would be ideal for me since I don't drive my lowered VR hard enough in the corners to need baffles.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (J-13)*

i didnt read through the whole thread.
anybody try this on a 24v yet. idk if their would be a difference but just wondering?
more clearance is always nice


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

has anyone used 1stvwparts to order the pan/pump combo?
they have everything for $345.81 not including shipping..


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

why are you after an aluminum pan? if youre that low to need any of this you WILL kill an aluminum pan


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_why are you after an aluminum pan? if youre that low to need any of this you WILL kill an aluminum pan 


Have you read this thread? 
It sits up higher and leaves more room to have a skidplate. It has baffles, it has better cooling properties since its aluminum.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

i have had an this pan on my mk3 its low and i drive like an ass never had an isse


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lil8v)*









good to hear that.. makes me more excited to drive with less anxiety


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (vr604)*

anyone have a pic of a bildon baffled pan?
I may get the pump and make a shorter pan thats wider using a few crushed pans i have.
some one should copy this pan and press it out on steel or aluminum, it would give a ton more than cast aluminum, they would sell a ton if they were less than 160 or whatever a new mk3 pan is.


----------



## VDUb0714 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

arite so its been about 2weeks now and ive had the 3.2L shorter oil pump on my car with a stock 12v steel oil pan with about 6.5 qts and no oil pressure issues at all. not to mention i did find a shallow vr6 oil pan in the boneyard off an early passat and drain plug is on the back rather than having a drop-down...i run an n/a lip and somewhat scrape around town with no other mods! so far so good tho...


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (BumblebVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumblebVR6* »_Ok, looked up the part numbers for the MK5 R32.
Pan - 022 103 601 R
Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E
The pump drive rod is the same number as 12/24V

Thats a good chunk of change!


----------



## stephenvw3 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: The 3.2 sump on a VR6 thread (TechMeister)*

sweet


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

alotta useful info! thanks guys


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bansheelos)*


_Quote »_Pan - 022 103 601 R
Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E

It has been a while since I posted in this thread.
How many of you would be interested in an oil pan similar to what we do for the 1.8T platform?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4197764
It will require the use of the Oil Pump from the MKV R32/ MKII Audi TT 3.2 or EOS 3.2.So that will be the fixed cost,expect the pan to be in the 450-500 range.
If you are interested then post in here or create another thread.


----------



## der_Architekt (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Its weird I was going to suggest this (a pan for people with the shallow pump) in the other forum you posted in. I am definitely interested in this solution. 
just a few questions:
1. Will the pan follow the design of stock pans that implement the dust shield? (only reason I ask is because the mkv pan covers where the shield would go)
2. What dimension are we looking at from the bottom of the block to the bottom of the pan?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (der_Architekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der_Architekt* »_
1. Will the pan follow the design of stock pans that implement the dust shield? (only reason I ask is because the mkv pan covers where the shield would go)
2. What dimension are we looking at from the bottom of the block to the bottom of the pan?

1. It should be able to implement the dust shield when I am done with it.
2. The dimensions will mimic those of the MKV R32 pan but will be more shallow in some areas and will have a kick out towards the rear similar to the 1.8T pan.


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

how sure are you guys that mk4 r32 pans and mk5 r32 pans aren't the exact same thing?
MK5








MK4











_Modified by Charmander at 1:45 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_how sure are you guys that mk4 r32 pans and mk5 r32 pans aren't the exact same thing?



are u serious??? besides being made out of aluminum and having the same bolt pattern they are totally different
why dont people read


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_

are u serious??? besides being made out of aluminum and having the same bolt pattern they are totally different
why dont people read

cool your jets copernicus, I don't have the time to read every thread word for word. They physically look very similar. 


_Modified by Charmander at 11:47 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## landon_sask (Jan 8, 2009)

All you guys are talking about the MKv r32 but whenever I look for the pan and pump i always find 2004 r32 pan and pump, which would make it an mk4 no?


----------



## silverarrowgolf (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (landon_sask)*

So has anyone else been running this without any problems? For the people that are fairly low, any luck with the pan surviving some scrapes? Have a skid plate?


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (silverarrowgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverarrowgolf* »_So has anyone else been running this without any problems? For the people that are fairly low, any luck with the pan surviving some scrapes? Have a skid plate? 

I've been running mine for a while now with no issues. My car isnt dumped but was low for a little while. I got only once scrape on the pan so far from a very large bump, but thats it.


----------



## mk2glisean (Aug 21, 2007)

This thread just made my day! I've been hearing rumors about this I'm so happy it really works!


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (vr604)*

do you havwe any pics of the fitment? I've got a MKIV and live in new orleans so ground clearance is kind of important w/ potholes that eat the whole front end of your car.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

whats it going to use for pickup?


----------



## HofAloaf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Im kinda interested to know what your working on?? Please elaborate


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (HofAloaf)*

i know what he's working on, and it's good, very good.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Guys we need to get some feedback.
Would you guys prefer our oil pan to have provision for the oil level sensor in the pan or without?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

^ Why not both? the revised pans for a ton of VAG cars now have the provision & include a block off plate for those not requiring it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_^ Why not both? the revised pans for a ton of VAG cars now have the provision & include a block off plate for those not requiring it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Can you show me?
all the pans I got do not have the hole for the sensor BUT the mounting points are there in the event that someone wants to get crafty with a drill.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

this is a question to those that are running the MK5 pan/pump combo...
do you use a mk3 gasket or silcone sealant that is use on the MK4/MK5?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

if you are using an aluminum pan you should be using a sealant (and not an RTV silicone type)


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

vr604 said:


> It doesnt matter what chassis you have as long as its a 12V VR6! The peices bolt to the engine, not the car!
> If you read the thread carefully all the info is posted, part numbers and all.
> I used a mk5 R32 oil pan AND pump. However yes, the Audi 3.2 oil pump is the same as well. NO, you cannot modify the factory 2.8 12v VR6 oil pump to make it work with this pan, I even posted pics to show the difference in the pumps
> This is what you need to do this upgrade on your 12V VR6 engine apart from drilling a new hole for the dipstick.
> ...


do you have a part number for the audi pickup tube?


----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)

CorradoMagic said:


> if you are using an aluminum pan you should be using a sealant (and not an RTV silicone type)


why not RTV???


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

audi makes s special silicone based oil pan sealant, its great!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Except those who want the shallower pan for being low to look good! 


A Mk4 OEM aluminum baffled pan (there are three cast baffles, I hate how brittle that plastic gets in a few years so I personally wouldn't use it) is available and with a bit of work (transmission side trimming is needed) will fit a AAA block and with the addition of an external oil cooler gains oil capacity to 8.5 litres, if you want performance it's a really good setup. :thumbup: 

A BFI skid plate will still fit like a glove as well...........which I'm selling mine as I don't need it anymore!


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

Sooo im confused and to tired to read the whole thread.

Mark 4 oil pan and pump bolt right up?

I just blew my pan out and cracked my pump, and I have an R setup laying around.


----------



## zanyesdubbin (Jul 2, 2008)

I Need This!


----------



## shokwav09 (Aug 5, 2010)

*pans*

this could prob be a good addition to vr6/ audi b5 + b6 chassis swaps. theres issues with sway bar and engine height clearances between the two. using it might narrow the gap, literally.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

does anyone have a part number for the shorter oil pickup tube?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

the best price ive found on the oil pan is 244 from world impex, any better prices out there?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

does anyone have length x width dimensions of the mk 5 r32 sump?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

too bad the new ones are aluminum. one hit and they are toast.


----------



## xbox5422 (Mar 1, 2009)

where is everyone getting the pump and pan?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

worldimpex has pretty good pricing on the pump and pan


----------



## EJVR6 (Feb 6, 2017)

*How about this part number? Will it work?*



vr604 said:


> It doesnt matter what chassis you have as long as its a 12V VR6! The peices bolt to the engine, not the car!
> If you read the thread carefully all the info is posted, part numbers and all.
> I used a mk5 R32 oil pan AND pump. However yes, the Audi 3.2 oil pump is the same as well. NO, you cannot modify the factory 2.8 12v VR6 oil pump to make it work with this pan, I even posted pics to show the difference in the pumps
> This is what you need to do this upgrade on your 12V VR6 engine apart from drilling a new hole for the dipstick.
> ...



So I went online to search for a VW MK5 R32 oil pan. 
Search came back, ebay.
Part numbers were different' but says it will fit 2008 VW R32 3.2L V6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/URO-Parts-0...ash=item3f64653598:g:uysAAOSwQupXV0ky&vxp=mtr

Can anyone confirm if this will actually fit the Mk4 Gti VR6 12V ?
Part number listed is,038 103 601MA !!!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

EJVR6 said:


> So I went online to search for a VW MK5 R32 oil pan.
> Search came back, ebay.
> Part numbers were different' but says it will fit 2008 VW R32 3.2L V6
> 
> ...


Nope, that will never fit, it is specifically for a 4 cylinder 1.8T engine. 

You need this Mk5 R32 oil pan, vw part # 022103601R.

Mk5 R32 oil pump, vw part # 022115105E. 

The difference in the pumps is only at the pick-up, where the Mk5 pump has a shallower pick-up when compared to the earlier pumps deeper pick-up.


----------

